# FX in HD



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

I keep hearing that FX HD is now on DISH, but I cannot see it on my list (even though I have the highest package available) and it is not listed on the DISH website. Anyone has any thoughts?


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

johnstred said:


> I keep hearing that FX HD is now on DISH, but I cannot see it on my list (even though I have the highest package available) and it is not listed on the DISH website. Anyone has any thoughts?


I have AEP 250, Gold/Platinum HD. I get FX HD (Ch 9475). If you have an account comparable to mine, give 'em a call. They'll fix it there and then.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

The discussions I've read come down to :
The person who has FX / Speed in HD HAS Classic 200 Silver or better + HD
The person who has TURBO HD Silver/Gold (no Classic Package) Doesnot have FX / Speed in HD.

I'd like to be wrong on that...


----------



## johnstred (Aug 8, 2005)

HDG said:


> I have AEP 250, Gold/Platinum HD. I get FX HD (Ch 9475). If you have an account comparable to mine, give 'em a call. They'll fix it there and then.


Thanks, that's exactly the package I have so i will give them a call and see what happens. I will report back!


----------



## jrlead (Nov 28, 2005)

What about Turbo HD. I don't get FX, Speed Channel or any of the newly added HD channels.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

jrlead said:


> What about Turbo HD. I don't get FX, Speed Channel or any of the newly added HD channels.


From another thread:


phrelin said:


> In case anyone missed it in the news release above, "FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above" and "FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD are available in PlatinumHD, an HD add on package".


So these are not available in a TurboHD package, only in Classic Silver and above and in Platinum.


----------



## hoophead (Feb 10, 2008)

HDG said:


> I have AEP 250, Gold/Platinum HD. I get FX HD (*Ch 9475*). If you have an account comparable to mine, give 'em a call. They'll fix it there and then.


I also get it on CH136...I personally prefer the lower number channel if possible on my favs list(s).


----------

